
Building a Keyboard with Elixir - pmontra
https://medium.com/swlh/building-a-keyboard-with-elixir-fc7bd3f60ec3
======
waynesonfire
so, neat article would love to read it except that besides showing the first
sentence in hard to read light grey font, for whatever reason, i don't have
access to the rest of the article. terrible experience, i'll be passing on
medium.com articles.

~~~
0_gravitas
I use the Unlock Medium.com browser extension for Firefox, I don't like medium
much myself but its unfortunately the host of a lot of content that gets
posted on HN, so I do recommend that extension, there's probably others like
it.

